# no dog level and offset levels



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a klein one in my pouch but really just use it for a level more than anything. I do use it when bending emt though but by magnet, not the screw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been using the small Greenlee since it has been out.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have been using the small Greenlee since it has been out.


My klein is same size but has magnets.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I use my klein level when bending pipe but only for leveling offsets or 90s


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I bought my Speedset before the others were on the market.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Using a no dog level:

Position conduit in bender.
Attach No-Dog to conduit at end. Do not move No-Dog until all the bends are finished to insure that all bends will be on the same plane.
Adjust bender pressure on conduit so conduit is snug yet loose enough to be turned with a pair of channellocks
Turn conduit until No-Dog shows level.
Bend conduit to desired angle.
Release bender pressure.
Turn conduit 180 degrees and position at next bend mark.
Repeat steps 3 and 4.
Make next bend.
For additional bends on same plane, repeat steps 6, 7, 8, and 9.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Before I had a no-dog I would use a piece of strut with a strut strap. I would strap it on the end of the pipe and use a normal level sitting on the strut to get the strut level when the pipe was in the bender, then I would tighten the strut down and make the bend. Then flip it over and level up the strut again.

I kinda miss the old days of bending pipe and working and stuff. Just kidding lol. :thumbup:


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I dont understand how it would show level, wouldnt it only show level with a 90° bend?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

DO NOT buy the Klein ones. instead, look up Savage levels. they are the EXACT same as klein levels. Klein just takes them, anodizes them green, and writes Klein and adds $20 to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chknkatsu said:


> DO NOT buy the Klein ones. instead, look up Savage levels. they are the EXACT same as klein levels. Klein just takes them, anodizes them green, and writes Klein and adds $20 to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too late.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Before I had a no-dog I would use a piece of strut with a strut strap. I would strap it on the end of the pipe and use a normal level sitting on the strut to get the strut level when the pipe was in the bender, then I would tighten the strut down and make the bend. Then flip it over and level up the strut again.
> 
> I kinda miss the old days of bending pipe and working and stuff. Just kidding lol. [emoji106]


I've done this in a pinch when I lost my no-dog.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

trying to post, wont let me:001_huh:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ha! its working now! but now im too tired to go on!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HAL9000 said:


> I dont understand how it would show level, wouldnt it only show level with a 90° bend?


You're thinking of it the wrong way.

The no-dog isn't to make the bends with. The no-dog is to make sure that the second bend is exactly 180 degrees from the first bend.

You know when you flip the pipe to make the second bend of the offset and you have to "eye it up" to make sure that both bends will be in the same plane? Well the no-dog will line it up for you much easier and more accurately.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

ok I get it, thank you


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HAL9000 said:


> I dont understand how it would show level, wouldnt it only show level with a 90° bend?


If it's level at straight it will read plumb at 90 degrees.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HAL9000 said:


> I dont understand how it would show level, wouldnt it only show level with a 90° bend?


*For goodness sakes -- watch the Maxis video. It'll only take three minutes.*


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

that maxis speedset looks awesome


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't beat yourself up Hal. I can't bend pipe worth a damn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HAL9000 said:


> that maxis speedset looks awesome


The new bender from Rackatiers on another thread here looks fast as hell with little calculation.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

i have seen that, it look very interesting


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> DO NOT buy the Klein ones. instead, look up Savage levels. they are the EXACT same as klein levels. Klein just takes them, anodizes them green, and writes Klein and adds $20 to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not entirely accurate. While I am no fan of Klein I got mine at home depot for a mere 14.95

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I do alot of pipe but I am always looking for ways to make if faster and easier on myself


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I learned pipe on the chicago style mechanical benders which I find a lot easier to use than hand benders, chicago bender were so very precise, , very easy to replicate bends on


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The only pipe I touch is garages, basement walls transitioning romex to emt on the walls and/or utility room stuff. I'm going to buy one of those rack a tiers benders.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Majewski said:


> The only pipe I touch is garages, basement walls transitioning romex to emt on the walls and/or utility room stuff. I'm going to buy one of those rack a tiers benders.


For the most part it's possible to do all the pipe work you need with stub 90's and fervent hacksaw usage. Not always pretty and rarely efficient but it can work.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm quite spoiled though. High tech tools and AC.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have about 6 no dog brand levels, I only know where one is at the moment though


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's how I am with my 11in1s.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> I have about 6 no dog brand levels, I only know where one is at the moment though


I have one in each Veto and try to keep them handy. I have accumulated about 30 hacksaws from never having one when I needed them in the past.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That's how I am with my 11in1s.


10in1s and 11in1s are the type item that people see and want to glom from you if the chance arises. Working where there were kids around if something like that was missing asking the kids if they saw it normally made it show right back up.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Flyingsod said:


> That's not entirely accurate. While I am no fan of Klein I got mine at home depot for a mere 14.95
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk



which klein level? is it the aluminum ones with rare earth magnets? because my Klein one was around $40

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-6-in-Electrician-s-Level-9316RESEN/100662401

heres proof. 


https://www.amazon.com/Swanson-TL04...g_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AAPDD9JVTMP6ZS5CYMQ7


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

chknkatsu said:


> which klein level? is it the aluminum ones with rare earth magnets? because my Klein one was around $40
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-6-in-Electrician-s-Level-9316RESEN/100662401
> 
> ...


It was aluminum with rare earth magnets but it's not the one you linked. Rather, it was akin to an actual no dog level in that it had a single vial. The model number is 9317RE accu bend.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Klein Accu-Bend:












http://www.toolmarts.com/klein-tools-9317re-accu-bend-level?gclid=CJbtvYjd-c4CFYtbhgodQioBFA


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought that maxis tool and the speeedset tool when it came out.


I never liked the spacing they have on the thing. the nodog is ok.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

wildleg said:


> I bought that maxis tool and the speeedset tool when it came out.
> 
> 
> I never liked the spacing they have on the thing. the nodog is ok.


I have the southwire version and agree. No-dog brand is simple, cheap and works.


----------

